# Tallahassee Pigfest....



## bigkahuna (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone have any reviews on this event? Thinkin about goin this Sat.....I guess its a goofey question but, do you get to try the competitors bbq? I've looked around and haven't found anything that says yay or nay....Just askin...Thanks, BK


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2011)

I went a couple years ago and a few people were giving out samples but I don't think it was many. They do have several vendors set up selling Q. I didn't go last year. I know at least one of our members has entered this year


----------



## bigkahuna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey thanks, we're gonna go and see what it's like, so I'll post something after wards...BK


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be there Bigkahuna, See ya there!


----------



## bigkahuna (Feb 17, 2011)

Look fer me there too! I'll look just like this..................

...


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 17, 2011)

sweeeeet!

You Might be hard to find, But i'll keep an eye out!

Look for"Poverty Hill Smokers"


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 21, 2011)

The Pigfest was great!

We had a Large time!







there were some georgia fans there







A few competetors

























It was all fun and games, till the big boys showed up!













that didn't keep us from havin' fun!







we all know who won "the money"







We placed 26 out of 39, Our first pro comp! I learned alot from talking with these guys.They are very "smoker" friendly and love to talk "Q" with ya!

We made a weekend of it!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like lots of fun.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like a great time!!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 23, 2011)

sounds like a fun time..


----------

